# Zebu Market Value?



## MuddyBootsMason (May 31, 2018)

My husband and I are getting (tentatively) a mini Zebu cow and calf pair for our little farm mainly for our son who is obsessed with cows. And also because I think they’re darn cute and mama gets what mama wants. That being said, we plan to milk the cow for our household since we consume so little anyway. We’re thinking about adding a bull for breeding purposes but is there any money in it or will we simply be spending money and end up with an excess of cattle? I don’t know what the market is for mini Zebu or their value. We’re in South Carolina and the pair we’re interested in are registered, if either of those things affect cattle worth.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do not plan on making money. I got into the Beefmaster cattle business years ago. If you aren’t one of the movers and shakers in the Zebu crowd, you don’t stand a chance.


----------



## MuddyBootsMason (May 31, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Do not plan on making money. I got into the Beefmaster cattle business years ago. If you aren’t one of the movers and shakers in the Zebu crowd, you don’t stand a chance.


I totally agree—not looking to make money per se but want to make sure any babies will be sellable and that I get a fair price when purchasing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Will just be market price by weight at the auction. I don’t know if mini cows bring a lower price due to lower meat to bone ratio.


----------



## MuddyBootsMason (May 31, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Will just be market price by weight at the auction. I don’t know if mini cows bring a lower price due to lower meat to bone ratio.


Do you know if certain colors are more preferable or less desirable?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Black brings more per pound.
Brahma ears lower the price.


----------



## MuddyBootsMason (May 31, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Black brings more per pound.
> Brahma ears lower the price.


Thanks so much for your knowledge!


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you looked into Dexters? and no do not get a bull any less than 15 head the bull is a waste of money and will try your fences everyday and can be dangerous I never take an eye of of them when working around a bull.


----------



## MuddyBootsMason (May 31, 2018)

montysky said:


> Have you looked into Dexters? and no do not get a bull any less than 15 head the bull is a waste of money and will try your fences everyday and can be dangerous I never take an eye of of them when working around a bull.


That’s an absolutely valid point and not worth the risk to my son who loves to be in the pasture with the animals. We are holding off on getting any cattle for a while. 

But yes we did look into Dexter and they seemed awesome! Just none anywhere near us.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

MuddyBootsMason said:


> That’s an absolutely valid point and not worth the risk to my son who loves to be in the pasture with the animals. We are holding off on getting any cattle for a while.
> 
> But yes we did look into Dexter and they seemed awesome! Just none anywhere near us.


I think there are more Dexters than you think near you. However, don't limit your search to just a local market and you'll likely have a better selection to choose from. We ship them all over the country, and just last fall shipped three from Michigan to South Carolina for $400 for all three of them, but on average they're about $200-$250 each. They are herd animals so you'll need another. As far as a bull, you can get a short leg Dexter bull, use him to breed for a couple of years, and then put him in the freezer for some delicious beef. By the way, a cow with a new calf can be more dangerous than a well bred, well handled bull. 
We need to do a lot of updating, but you can see the various types of Dexters on our website www.dextercattleusa.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Agree on the issue with a bull not necessarily being a problem. Mine never ever were. It was new mother cows who were dangerous.


----------



## MuddyBootsMason (May 31, 2018)

I can certainly understand that! Thanks y’all!


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

its a niche breed and the only way to get the offspring sold without getting pennies on the dollar at market would be to find someone else like you that wants it for the novelty. Dexters are the same but there is a larger demand for them private treaty . anything that is not standard beef and that will fit into a feedlot will take a huge deduction at the sale barn.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Here's a link to the American Dexter Cattle Association's membership list. It's organized by "region" and South Carolina is in Region 8. Scroll down quite a few pages until you see "8" in the sixth column and the initials SC for a list of Dexter members in South Carolina. You'll see their names, email addresses, and telephone numbers there. 

http://www.dextercattle.org/pdf/member_list/ml/mem_list.pdf

You may have to look for some information on Dexters on the ADCA website, but it's worth the time spent because there are some genetic issues you should learn about before you jump in big time (breeding, calving, keeping a bull, etc.). 

I know next to nothing about Zebu, but to some extent, I'd have to say that Dexters are also a niche breed. If you are just starting out, I'd suggest a couple of healthy, vaccinated weanling steers because then you have a way out (beef) if you decide you don't like having cattle. Visit as many farms as you can and don't plop down your hard-earned dollars on the first one you see. If you really want a milk cow, a Dexter will work, but you have to be absolutely, positively sure that the cow you select will work out for you. Line up your fencing, water access, shelter (if needed), winter hay supply, and a good vet referral before you take the big step. Your agricultural extension agent will be a good contact for all of this. Hey, good luck!


----------



## MuddyBootsMason (May 31, 2018)

G. Seddon said:


> Here's a link to the American Dexter Cattle Association's membership list. It's organized by "region" and South Carolina is in Region 8. Scroll down quite a few pages until you see "8" in the sixth column and the initials SC for a list of Dexter members in South Carolina. You'll see their names, email addresses, and telephone numbers there.
> 
> http://www.dextercattle.org/pdf/member_list/ml/mem_list.pdf
> 
> ...


You are a fountain of knowledge! Thank you so much for your advice and help. We’ve decided to wait until I’m out of medical school and our son is older, so that gives us plenty of time to research and plan and make time for all of their necessities.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I just read your reply to my husband (esp. the "fountain of knowledge" part, ha ha!). I didn't intend to discourage you, only to caution you. If it's any help, 19 years ago we started out with chickens, expanded to donkeys, and then Dexters. Still have chickens (not the original ones, lol!), a few Dexters (no longer breeding them), and eight donkeys (large and small, but no longer breeding them either). 

Med school will help you, no matter what you choose to raise!


----------

